# I'm Adopting A Dog!!!



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, not immediately. 
My friend Sarah works at a kennel and dog rescue, and they've got this little puppy named PorkChop for adoption. Call me crazy, but we think he might be a Husky/Chihuahua mix. He's bigger than most Chihuahuas, and he's got beautiful Husky colors. And he's the sweetest little pup, he's a year old, neutered, up to date on all his shots/medical stuff. And all he wants is cuddles! He's the perfect dog for me!

Here's pics of this beautiful boy!



















Now, Sarah is the one who rescued him, so he's technically not a "Hilltop Rescue", and there's no adoption fee. Also, she's going to keep him until I am in a position to take this little love home!!

Today is just an awesome day.


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Awww!!! He's so cute! I've never seen a Husky Chihuahua! He's adorable. You're so lucky!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

JEALOUS!

We can't have a dog because we rent our house. he's adorable though! Cute name too!


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh what a cutie! And he DOES look like a husky-chihuahua - although god only knows how THAT would work


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

He looks like he might be a fox terrier 
Very cute


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cute pup. Congrats! I'd say he's probably rat terrier/chihuahua though. There's quite a few dog breeds with those markings.....including chihuahuas.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

looks like it might be a terrier and dachsund to me or even a beagle mix if you look at the shape of him snout, whatever he is...he sure is cute!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

He is so cute! Porkchop, reminds of that cartoon Doug that was on Nickelodeon


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

That's actually what he was named for, haha!


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

I know what breed he is! I know what breed he is!

A Chihuahua-Pug! Chug!


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you get him DNA tested or something?


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Nope. I was over at Sarah's yesterday, and we were thinking of what other breeds he resembles. And with his very muscular, stocky, bow-leggedness, we said huh.. Wonder if he's part pug. 

So we looked up Chihuahua-Pug mix, and tadah! My little Porky-poo is a Chug!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

You should do that DNA testing thing. I would just to cure my curiousity lol. He is super cute tho!


----------



## androvjones (Apr 20, 2012)

A dog is like a kid. You need to be a parent or gaurdian. This requires a lot of a little. If you don't have that period you shouldn't have any kind of pet. They all take exercising and often their entrepreneurs need exercising.


----------

